# For The Ladies Who LOVE Sex!



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Okay, I'm feeling overun by testosterone on TAM today and wanted to throw one out to the ladies.

Do you LOVE sex?

If so, why? (we're in the Ladies Lounge, keep it clean)

Do you have a partner who LOVES it with you?

I'll start off.

I LOVE sex. Because it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside and brings me closer to my husband. I feel connected, loved and desired when I have sex with my husband.

My husband used to love sex with me, now I don't know and I miss it - I feel more disjointed, farther apart and not as connected with him. I feel lonely without it - like I'm married and single at the same time.

I miss it and him.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I love sex. 

It is so important to me that I consider my life is wonderful because I can have a lot of sex. 

I feel loved when my husband shows lusts after me and he wants to have me! 

In order to get my husband's love, I strive to be a wonderful wife in many other areas! 

My husband considers himself a lucky man that I am a sexual woman and I want a lot of sex. He makes sure I get plenty. I make sure he gets plenty too. 

Having a lot of sex together strengthens our marriage!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

OMG - besides me and greenpearl there aren't any!

No wonder there are a lot of men out here complaining. LOL


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes...I love sex with my SO. I love how it feels during and after. I honestly believe there is way too much emphasis on sex in a relationship sometimes. Especially around here. For me, there are things that are waaay more important. I can have sex with anyone. I can't trust just anyone with my heart. Or my life.

But to answer your question, yes...I do love sex. Often.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

major misfit said:


> Yes...I love sex with my SO. I love how it feels during and after. I honestly believe there is way too much emphasis on sex in a relationship sometimes. Especially around here. For me, there are things that are waaay more important. I can have sex with anyone. I can't trust just anyone with my heart. Or my life.
> 
> But to answer your question, yes...I do love sex. Often.


But without that sexual bond, don't other areas of the relationship suffer?

The old, 10% causes 90% of the issues?


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not talking about the lack of a sexual bond, when I made the statement about too much emphasis on sex. It's almost like that is valued above and beyond anything else. And that simply isn't the case for me. I think it's a fine line you walk when hitching your train to someone else's cart for a lifetime when it comes to sexual bonding. Too often the "rules of engagement" change during halftime. Unfair to either party, for sure. I guess it's easy for me to sit here and talk about it when I'm still as much in love with the man 7 years later. But FOR ME..there are other things in a relationship that are JUST AS IMPORTANT (and maybe even more so) than sex. And this is coming from someone who does like sex.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

major misfit said:


> I'm not talking about the lack of a sexual bond, when I made the statement about too much emphasis on sex. It's almost like that is valued above and beyond anything else. And that simply isn't the case for me. I think it's a fine line you walk when hitching your train to someone else's cart for a lifetime when it comes to sexual bonding. Too often the "rules of engagement" change during halftime. Unfair to either party, for sure. I guess it's easy for me to sit here and talk about it when I'm still as much in love with the man 7 years later. But FOR ME..there are other things in a relationship that are JUST AS IMPORTANT (and maybe even more so) than sex. And this is coming from someone who does like sex.


I agree with that totally. 

Men need to be feel being respected by their wives, if we show that they are the most important people to us, they treat us the most people to them. But this is my case or your case, I know some other people don't get treated this way even though they are being very loving towards their men!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Greenpearl, I know people like that too. I've seen some women give their all to a man who gives nothing in return. I would tend to think they're with the wrong man. It just doesn't seem like relationships should be such WORK. Some work, for sure...but so much damned work in remaining together? Now you know why I don't remarry, lol!


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I always thought it was the 80/20 rule not 90/10 but I digress and I shouldn't be in the "ladies lounge" anyway. 

Anyway, you are right sex should not be THE issue in a marriage, however it seems to become that when it is lacking/missing. For example, I could not ask for a better wife and mother for my children. She takes great care of me and cares for me more than I probably deserve. And I try to reciprocate.

But because I don't feel even remotely desired by her, many of the other facets suffer.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I love sex but it's 100% emotionally tied to me as in I wouldn't want to have it with just anyone, ever. The idea of having sex with someone I don't love and feel 100% invested in grosses me out.

Why do I love it? 1. It makes me feel good physically 2. It connects me to him directly. 3. It makes me feel sexy and attractive 4. It does take away some stress and convince me all is perfect in the world for 10 - 20 minutes


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

I loovee sex but my ex would reject me often...i miss having sex/making love all the physical and emotional feelings... (


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I absolutely love sex MWIL. My H actually does a lot, and I am working on my need for it so much. I would go twice a day if he could, but its not realistic for him. We go about 3-4 times a week now. I am okay with that, learning to love it more and more. My sexual appetite is ridiculous these days and I am having trouble figuring out why LOL. After a day of no sex I am about ready to slip him a roofie LMAO. Not really that bad, but it is bad. Still working on that part of me!


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> But without that sexual bond, don't other areas of the relationship suffer?
> 
> The old, 10% causes 90% of the issues?


I think that you hit it on the head with the "bond"!!! I love have intimate sex with my husband even aggressive if he has started my engine....But those quickies Don't do a thing for me there is no bond, no kissing, no caressing, just quick pumping So the sexual bond is a must... but don't think that sex itself is that important...that's what masturbation is for?!? I actually think that the other areas of the relationship enhances the sex not the other way around.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

SEX is the one thing that has an effect on your mind, body and heart....and that's why I love it!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Trenton said:


> I love sex but it's 100% emotionally tied to me as in I wouldn't want to have it with just anyone, ever. The idea of having sex with someone I don't love and feel 100% invested in grosses me out.
> 
> Why do I love it? 1. It makes me feel good physically 2. It connects me to him directly. 3. It makes me feel sexy and attractive 4. It does take away some stress and convince me all is perfect in the world for 10 - 20 minutes


10-20 minutes! Damn - where do you live? :rofl:


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

2sick said:


> I actually think that the other areas of the relationship enhances the sex not the other way around.


That makes sense, hmmmmm


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

cherrypie18 said:


> I loovee sex but my ex would reject me often...i miss having sex/making love all the physical and emotional feelings... (


Me too!


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

I love sex! I try not to bring this up much since it is generally taken as an invitation but you all can't see me ;-)


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i LOVE sex....i NEED to be touched, and to feel close to my husband. plus its a great work out...lol.

my husband likes oral more...its his intimacy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Do you LOVE sex?
> 
> If so, why? (we're in the Ladies Lounge, keep it clean)
> 
> Do you have a partner who LOVES it with you?



Oh my do I Looooveeeee Sex!  The act, the thought, the anticipation, just hearing an erotic song on the radio brings me there & I am wanting, anything slightly sensual seems to "move" me. I CRAVE touching my husband & his touching me. It all emanates LOVE. Sex is new for me every morning, It never grows old. It rejuvenates me, makes me feel alive, beautiful, desired, and oh what this does for one's emotional well being. Can words describe? It literally keeps me on a "high". Yes, I realize I sound addicted. Can't think of a better addiction to have. Ha ha 

If my husband was not into sex, I can tell you all, we would be having GRAVE troubles in our marriage. Thankfully, he has always loved & wanted sex. One time I felt was was being a burden wanting it SO much & he asked me if I was crazy. 

I am in heaven when I see him lost in pleasure. And he has expressed on a # of occasions - My pleasure IS His pleasure. 

We have always been very close , but what we have NOW has intensified what was always there but not fully realized. 

A little story..... We stopped to pick berries along a bike trail one sunny day, laying our bikes down but a small part of the wheel was left on the trail when this woman sped past & started yelling at us for being careless -that we could cause an accident. We were a little shocked at the outburst. After she passed, we just looked at each other & husband says to me very nonchalantly "She needs layed". I laughed -then realized -that was what was probably wrong with me for most of my marriage!! 

I believe Physical Touch has ALWAYS been my primary Love Language. In my youth , I didn’t get much of this from my parents (they were not the huggy type), and my self esteem was lacking growing up. Then when I met him, he made me feel wonderful , he was always very touchy feely. This must have healed something deep inside me. But I was so darn inhibited with sexual things, I pushed him away not even realizing it, just had other things on my mind. 

He later told me he used to drive home from work, feeling very happy/excited, wanting to come home & make love, then he would get through the door & I would go off about something (the kids, something needed done etc), not always of coarse, but I was more grouchy, irritable & more difficult to handle, so to speak. I think back then I needed more SEX - just like that nasty lady on the bike trail ! I needed more of that tension release & had no idea. 

Of coarse there is more to life than sex. 

But for us right now, this is our time. There has been a definite brightening to both our worlds - we find we are better parents, more loving towards each other, I am less irritable . The sun & the stars seems to revolve around my husband, so SEX has done wonders for me! It is truly the highlight of our day.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> 10-20 minutes! Damn - where do you live? :rofl:


Why do you think I'm willing to do it 3-4 times a week? In fairness, it took him time and practice and we started implementing lots of foreplay to get to this time frame. Him showing clear care in that I get equal pleasure was key to the bond we have now. :smthumbup:


----------



## JrsMrs (Dec 27, 2010)

Definitely- love it, want it, need it.
Sometimes it's the physical feeling (well, always, really), sometimes the emotional connection takes precedence, and of course it makes me feel more womanly and special to know that my H finds me desirable and that I know how to please him.
We've had a lot of issues around sex in our marriage... still working on it.


----------

